# Another negative!!



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

Feeling absolutely gutted!!!     
Went for my test this morning to the clinic and stupidly went back to work. Got a phone call mid afternoon and as much as i tried to prepare myself for the negative i felt like someone had punched me in the stomach when i heard the result. 
I'm feeling soo down all i want to do is cry and my poor DH - i had to call him with the result and i could hear how gutted he was too.    
What else can i say?  
love
ayla


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Ayla,

Am also gutted as well and feeling very sad indeed. This IVF is so unfair and it gets more painful as it gets on.

If you would like me to call you please send an IM and I will do so.

With love and hugs to you and your DH.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ayla,

It is so hard when we get a negative .

Letting go of your emotions is a good thing and it really doesn't matter if you cry sweetheart.

Take care of yourself and your dh.

Laine x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Dear Ayla, 
I am so sorry to see your news, sending big hugs your way,

love mmmbop,xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

What more can i say 

Just sending   your way 

Take Care 
Debs xxxx


----------



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you so much for your kind words. 
I spent the whole evening yesterday crying and trying to be brave.
DH was so good to me - encouraging and being so positive. 
Flopsy a special thank you to you, i was so touched to see your message. Told Dh about it too.
Trying to be positive now and plan ahead. Still feel very empty inside though almost like somebody has died.  
love 
ayla


----------



## yamoi (Aug 5, 2004)

dear ayla,
can understand your feelings totally, since we are going through the same thing- have been labeled as unexplained now as well and I dont know what to do. Although we are surrounded by very nice people and have great family support, somehow one never really gets out of that low. I have the feeling as if I walk around all day with a mask and trying to present a normal person, but actually my heart hurts and I am crying behind my mask.....in spite of this, I guess we will have to try our best and look ahead-the main thing is dh and we must support each other.....and thank God that we have the best supporting dh across the universe....

Concerning your thyroid problem, I wanted to ask if you had any additional treatment with IVIG (immunoglobulins) or steroids? There is a lot of research going on and high thyroid antibodies are associated with infertility - there are trials, where additional treatment with immunosuppression has helped......do check on this aspect-any good infertility expert would know about this theory and the possibilities!

You can check any search engine about thyroid antibodies and infertility and will find articles on it....by chance I had high antibodies too, therefore I checked on it- in the meantime my levels are back to normal, so I guess our negative results are not due to this.......
let me know if I can help!
take care and dont give up- I know it's easy to say....maybe if you make it, then I will feel encouraged as well

lol and hugs,
yamoi


----------



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

Dear Yamoi
Thank you for your kind thoughts. 
I have this heavy feeling in my heart and sometimes it feels like as if somebody close to me has died and i'm grieving for that person and yet unlike death you can't really show your true feelings to the world - the last thing i want is pity from people who don't understand. And unlike death the pain doesn't fade away and the uncertainity is always there.  
Did you also have thyroid antibodies and did you take anything for the levels to go back to normal?
I have surfed the internet a lot regarding thyroid antibodies and infertility - they all say the same, that it affects reproductive failure. I even printed off a couple of articles to show my clinic but they wouldn't do anything about it. 
I want to go and see Dr ******* privately and hopefully he can do something about it. 
What treatment are you having?
love
ayla


----------



## Aunty_drew (Aug 26, 2004)

Dear Ayla,

My heart goes out to you and I wish I can give you a hug!!!!  

It will happen to you soon - in between cycles try and do something that makes you happy....because once you are a mom you won't have time to do anything anymore!!!!  

And it is great that you have a fab DH.  Mine is wonderful too, he held me when I need to cry and kisses me when the injections are starting to hurt....enjoy your time together!!!

I will be thinking of you and hopefully we will can be cycle buddies in the near future.

Love, Drew


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Big Hugs to you all,
   I've just done my third IUI and have given in and tested 2 days early. It was negative. I really feel num. I'm not sure what to do next.
       Love from,
             g


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

G

So sorry to hear about your negative, but as you say, you have tested 2 days early - don't give up hope just yet, try again in 2 days, you just never know!!

GOOD LUCK

Jules xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya girls

Well yet another neg for me on Round No 9.  Dunno how many more of these I can take tho I am fairly calm about this neg and didn't even cry!  Have three more iui to do before I start my three goes at ivf tho it really does take it out of you.  I got a pos on my 4th iui but sadly m/c'd.  Getting to the stage now that I am feeling that there must be something more serious wrong with me and getting really scared about it all.  And to top it all off my clinic won't give me another round of tx this month cos of timing and September week-end holidays so all in all not in the best of moods at the moment!

Take care all and better luck next time round for us all eh?

Karen xxx


----------

